
Ask HN: Best certifications in 2017 - nsarafa
I might pursue some certifications in my free time. The certifications I&#x27;m considering are AWS Certified Solutions Architect (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;amzn.to&#x2F;22V3swr), Google Cloud Architect (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2nXSANz), and PMI Project Management Professional (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2aj09Ln). Any other certifications worth considering?
======
telebone_man
Can you clarify why you're pursuing them?

I find the certificates you should go for depends on whether you're looking to
a) just learn or b) impress recruiters. Some certificates are mutually
exclusive in that regard.

It may also be good to understand what industry you're currently in.

~~~
nsarafa
I'm a software engineer. Given how massive AWS is, I'd like to learn more
about everything it has to offer. Plus it looks great on paper. On the other
hand, I find Google Cloud CLI/UX to be much more intuitive. The product
management cert just stood out as something I'd be interested in, and adds
some variety. I feel it would be a shame to limit ourselves to technical
certs.

~~~
telebone_man
If you're suggesting your certificate quest is more about learning than the
certificate, then I would suggest you keep books in mind too. The reason
being, certificate courses are normally aimed at teaching you enough info to
pass a specific exam. Whilst books will typically be broader.

And for what it's worth, in my experience, certificates (in the context of
recruitment) are more often used as a gatekeeper.. aside from a few
exceptions, such as some of the Cisco certs.

------
include
I took the AWS Cert; now preparing for Google.

~~~
nsarafa
Which AWS certs? Associate, or professional level? How long from when you
began preparing to passing the exams?

~~~
jressey
I took the Udemy prep class but haven't taken the exam. I don't work for them
or anything but I found it to be a pretty good class. Like 16 hours but you
can speed the videos up. I think you can finish the course in 2-3 days and be
prepared to pass the exam.

------
mikelyons
PADI Open Water

------
unkoman
The AWS Certified Solutions Architect certs are great. Note: lasts 3 years
max.

------
ifoundthetao
OSCP is excellent.

